# Tips on studying for the National Career Readiness Certificate



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Buy the book. Are you a registered apprentice? If not, you're on the wrong site. I doubt anybody here has any experience with the NCRC, because it's a new concept for training millennial's how to function in real world situations, without offending, or getting offended. Most of us here are beyond that point in our careers.


----------



## Flashmasterson (Jul 29, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Buy the book. Are you a registered apprentice? If not, you're on the wrong site. I doubt anybody here has any experience with the NCRC, because it's a new concept for training millennial's how to function in real world situations, without offending, or getting offended. Most of us here are beyond that point in our careers.


Based on that sweeping generalization, it sounds like you've gotten to know 0 millennials while consuming lots of mainstream media propaganda.

Also, when you say "beyond that point", it just makes you sound like you're "beyond giving a s***" about marginalized and oppressed groups in our society. Something that a lot of people in the generation before mine who I've met actually aren't beyond. I've been lucky to have gotten to know them.

In an attempt to make this thread productive again, what exact book are you talking about? And what site is the right site to be on about this? Just trying to get my life together here. I'd appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Flashmasterson said:


> Based on that sweeping generalization, it sounds like you've gotten to know 0 millennials while consuming lots of mainstream media propaganda.
> 
> Also, when you say "beyond that point", it just makes you sound like you're "beyond giving a s***" about marginalized and oppressed groups in our society. Something that a lot of people in the generation before mine who I've met actually aren't beyond. I've been lucky to have gotten to know them.
> 
> In an attempt to make this thread productive again, what exact book are you talking about? And what site is the right site to be on about this? Just trying to get my life together here. I'd appreciate it, thanks.


 Sorry, didn't realize you were a member of a marginalized group. Which group would that be, so I can learn to recognize them in the future, and give them an extra helping of s**t? jk
If your interests are in the electrical field, the book you'll need to familiarize yourself with is the NEC (National Electric Code, also known as NFPA 70). It's what the whole trade is based on. And Mike Holt.com, is a good site to "learn" stuff.

If you're serious about working in the trade, IBEW local 441 (O.C.) has an open house every so often, call the hall and ask them when the next one is. 

Go and talk to their organizer, and see what he can do for you. If they offer you the aptitude test, basic trigonometry, and algebra will be helpful to know. No guarantees you'll get in, but at least you'll know what you're up against.
Previous experience in the trade is a definite plus. 

If you strike out there, ABC (American builders and contractors) offers an apprenticeship program also.
And.......I know plenty of Millennial's, they're the ones who don't know which bathroom to use.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Flashmasterson said:


> Based on that sweeping generalization, it sounds like you've gotten to know 0 millennials while consuming lots of mainstream media propaganda.
> 
> Also, when you say "beyond that point", it just makes you sound like you're "beyond giving a s***" about marginalized and oppressed groups in our society. Something that a lot of people in the generation before mine who I've met actually aren't beyond. I've been lucky to have gotten to know them.
> 
> In an attempt to make this thread productive again, what exact book are you talking about? And what site is the right site to be on about this? Just trying to get my life together here. I'd appreciate it, thanks.


You did a great job there breaking the stereotype lol :vs_laugh:

I'd like to thank you for the information and awareness. Now I know not to hire anyone with "NCRC" on their resume.


----------



## Flashmasterson (Jul 29, 2018)

Good luck with that


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe you can help me. I received a PM today in which someone called me an "_old *** grease ball garlic snapper **** hunk boy_". 

Is this a hate crime??

I feel oppressed. I need to find my safe space.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.electricianapprenticehq.com/how-to-join-ibew-apprenticeship/


----------



## Flashmasterson (Jul 29, 2018)

HackWork said:


> Maybe you can help me. I received a PM today in which someone called me an "_old *** grease ball garlic snapper **** hunk boy_".
> 
> Is this a hate crime??
> 
> I feel oppressed. I need to find my safe space.


Wake up


----------



## Flashmasterson (Jul 29, 2018)

wildleg said:


> http://www.electricianapprenticehq.com/how-to-join-ibew-apprenticeship/


Thanks man


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Maybe you can help me. I received a PM today in which someone called me an "_old *** grease ball garlic snapper **** hunk boy_".
> 
> Is this a hate crime??
> 
> I feel oppressed. I need to find my safe space.


I don't recall putting 'hunk' in there ... you made that part up :furious:


----------

